# Huron Valley Bottle and Insulator Club Show



## nammlif (Sep 18, 2014)

Antique bottle, lightning rod balls, weathervanes, insulators, jars, and just about everything else...October 5th, 2014 from 9am to 2pm at the Comfort Inn Conference Center in Chelsea, Michigan


----------

